

Documentary proving Earth is flat - Juha
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=csNhyqxErVw

======
Juha
The documentary was funny but also interesting to learn and remind about the
methods that documentaries use to make audience believe what they are saying.
It uses many similar methods that can be seen in modern documentaries too:
scientist verification, undermining the opposing sides research data, being
against status quo and introducing relatable humble normal person trying to
prove the view (and suffering doing that).

It was fun to notice that although I knew it was wrong, some part of me wanted
to believe it :).

------
jasonabelli
This was really funny. I couldn't figure out if it was very very dry humor
mixed with people that believed what they were saying or if everyone believed
it. LOL

